# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Monedas de medio dollar

## rifaj

Solo puedo conseguir las monedas de 1/2 dollar comprando en tiendamagia? Esque me duelen antes de comprarlas los 4€ por cada moneda.... :S

----------


## Ella

> Solo puedo conseguir las monedas de 1/2 dollar comprando en tiendamagia? Esque me duelen antes de comprarlas los 4€ por cada moneda.... :S


en el posti que hay en "numismagia" en el apartado de monedas nombro otros sitios donde se pueden comprar monedas, te lo dire porque me caes bien...y no te hare usar el buscador jua jua jua jua 
ebay, tiendsa de filatelia, mercadillos, tiendas numismaticas....

----------


## BusyMan

Si no me acuerdo mal (y probablemente me esté acordando fatal) cuando estuve en Barna el otro día vi una tienda de numismática y filatelia muy bonita en... ummm... en la plaza de Sant Jaume? sí, era por ahí, según vas hacia el puerto en la acera de la derecha, justo antes de llegar a la placita.

----------


## El Rana

Lo que te comentan o en tiendamagia. Mi hermano fue de vacaciones a EEUU estas navidades y le encargué unas cuantas monedas y solo me pudo traer una, y porque se la dió un conocido, dice que no es corriente su uso.

Un saludo, El Rana

----------


## Potamito

> Lo que te comentan o en tiendamagia. Mi hermano fue de vacaciones a EEUU estas navidades y le encargué unas cuantas monedas y solo me pudo traer una, y porque se la dió un conocido, dice que no es corriente su uso.
> 
> Un saludo, El Rana


Lo que comunmente usan en USA, son las de cuarto de dolar, pero las de medio, no es dificil de conseguir allá, al contrario!!

----------


## nitrojd

las monedas de medio dolar ahi son tipo lo que eran las de doscientas pesetas aqui

----------


## El Rana

Entonces es que se las gastó todas y me cuenta un cuento para que me quede contento  :D . 
Esta semana lo tengo que ver para que me de las monedas (1 de 1/2 y 1 de dolar), a ver que me cuenta...

Un saludo, El Rana

----------


## BusyMan

No, no hay, tu colega tenía razón.

El medio dólar en USA, por lo que yo se, está ya fuera de circulación y es difícil de conseguir.

----------


## Potamito

Ups :( .. lo siento entonces, es que cuando yo fui, habian.. y hartos!! jejej.. por eso dije lo que dije  :D 

saludos!!

----------


## ezeqfranco

Hola compañero! una tienda de magia de madrid todavia le quedaban algunas, me mando 5 el sabado, asi que si te apuras por ahi tenes suerte.

Colo :roll:

----------


## rifaj

Gracias a todos, hoy he hecho un pedido a tiendamagia que hace tiempo que queria realizar y he añadido 3 peniques ingleses pues son cada pieza 1 euro mas barato que el medio dollar y como solo estoy empezando no necessito nada mas.

----------


## juasjuas

aqui en sevilla ahi varias tienda de numismatica y todos los domingos se ponen cerca de la catdral a vender monedas y billetes de todos lados y antiquisimos y ahi es donde yo me las compre hace tiempo ya de eso asi que no se si quedaran pero 4€ es lo que me cuesta una moneda de 1/2 $ de plata, asi que si cualquier dia vienes a sevilla llegate el domingo a la plaza cabildo puede que las encuentres.


un saludo y suerte en tu busqueda

----------


## BusyMan

> he añadido 3 peniques ingleses y como solo estoy empezando no necessito nada mas.


Si sólo estás empezando no necesitas ni eso  :Wink1:

----------


## rifaj

:P ya con uno voy que me estrello xdxd pero bueno...

----------


## Chuvi's

A ver, si sois de madrid acercaros un domingo a la plaza mayor y por ahi en los puestecillos venden monedas. es facil encontrarlos, ademas si os enrollais con el del puesto y les decis kque es para magia seguro que os la rebajan u os buscan unas que sean mas baratas (por el año) y maenos ralladas, ya si les haceis un truco... les alegrais la mañana jeje.

Saludos

PD: yo lo hice y me rebajaron un euro cada una, no me acuerdo cuanto me costaron pero no mas de 3 €creo ke 2 con poco

----------


## Moli

Hola Rifaj, yo compre seis monedas en tiendamagia y desconozco si le ha pasado a alguien mas pero las mias al poco tiempo el borde se ha quedado de color cobre.

----------


## rifaj

No lo sé porque uso peniques ingleses que ya son de cobre.

----------


## ezeqfranco

Hola Moli, se quedan de color dorado por que no son las de 1/2 dolar de plata, por lo menos eso me dijeron a mi, por que me pasa lo mismo.
Saludos :o

----------


## Moli

Ya, supongo que las de plata no tendran ese defecto, pero igualmente considero que por 4€ cada una podian ponerle una aleación de niquel mejor, no se, no soy especialista en metales, pero creo que tiene que existir una solución.

Mas que nada, me he encontrado que al hacer alugunos trucos que combino monedas de niquel y bronce me han llegado a decir que las de niquel, al ver el borde, de color bronce comentan que estan trucadas que por un lado son de bronce y por otro de niquel.

----------


## Patito

Las monedas quie compras en Tiendamagia, como cualquier otra moneda de medio dólar (de Kennedy) que no sea de plata (las de 1964, con un 90%), son de una mezcla del 91,66% de cobre y un 8,33% de níquel. El tema es que el "corazón" de la moneda es de cobre, y la parte exterior es de níquel, y por lo que parece el borde se llega a quedar de color cobre. Es totalmente normal...

Si no quieres que se te quede de color cobre, cómprate los medios dólares de plata, que los podrás encontrar en cualquier numismática. Claro que no son nuevos, que conste..

Saludos!

----------

